# Flattened canine teeth??



## calismom&dad (Jul 17, 2012)

Since adopting our first GSD two months ago, we have been curious about one feature on Cali. All four of her canine teeth look like they've been filed down and are flat. 

I've seen dogs who have anxieties or chewing issues that have caused their teeth to appear filed down (or nonexistent), but a- this is only affecting her canine teeth and b-she doesn't appear to have any anxieties or chewing issues.

Does anyone know what this could be caused by? Is it at all common for owners to have their GSD's teeth filed down to avoid accidental bites, etc?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have a picture of this? I have heard of strong chewers wearing out their canines, especially if they enjoy chewing rocks. I have also heard about people filing down a dog's teeth.

Seems silly, though, because it is the pressure that does the damage. You could file them down, but they still have 400 lbs of pressure in their jaws.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Toys like tennis balls, frisbees, etc can all caused canines to be worn down with time.


----------



## calismom&dad (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Do you have a picture of this?


I'm still figuring out the best way to do pictures, but here are some links to both sides (her left side is worse than the right):


----------



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

Good point about tennis balls. My vet who is a exclusive dental vet, says that tennis balls are like sand paper for teeth and are never recommended. Once in a while, maybe ok.. more than that.. not a good idea


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My girl wears them on tennis balls and other toys.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think my dogs actually snap off the points on the trees they lug around and tear up....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax's look like that too. I"ve always assumed she wore them down chewing on bones and on toys like Jolly Balls that are a harder plastic.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh, that's nothing. Luka was a rock and metal chewer, and had flat canine teeth by the time she was three years old... at 11, she has no canines at all.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like normal wear from chewing on bones or toys.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Freestep said:


> Oh, that's nothing. Luka was a rock and metal chewer, and had flat canine teeth by the time she was three years old... at 11, she has no canines at all.


Sierra chewed her teeth down on rocks in a matter of months. We still don't know where she found them all at!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think my dogs actually snap off the points on the trees they lug around and tear up....



My Kaos loves to chew on sticks. All his big 4 canine teeth are flattened at the tips. My vet actually noticed it 1st when he was 3 or so years old. He will be 9 Aug 6 and they have continued to wear....


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Both of mine broke the tips of their canine's off chewing on bones. Seeing everyone here posting about theirs makes me feel much better...I felt like a bad mom for a long time...


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

This is Mike, taken 2.5 years ago when he was almost 7. His canines are even stumpier now! I guess he doesn't have particularly strong enamel, he doesn't carry a ball any more than any of my others, but his teeth started wearing down at a very young age.


----------



## calismom&dad (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have been gone on travel for work and haven't checked in but I appreciate everyone's responses. I guess we'll be laying off the tennis balls as an everyday toy. Also good to know Cali's not alone in her less then sharp canines.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Tennis balls are one of the biggest culprits I see in practice when it comes to worn teeth.

As far as the medical sides of things, I would recommend x-rays when you get a dental done. If there is pulp exposure, which would only be noticed in many cases on x-ray, then it would mean the tooth (or teeth) could be very painful and sensitive. This could be fixed through either extraction of the tooth, or by performing a root canal. Crowns could also be placed on the teeth, I know several handlers that have crowns put on all 4 canines just for protection of the teeth during bite work. If pulp exposure has already taken place, a root canal could be performed followed by a crown to prevent further damage/wear on the teeth. 

~CVT

Crowns on a PD K9


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Uschi has worn down her canines. I did have a crown reduction on one of her canines when she was a puppy because it was growing into her upper gum. But from constantly playing ball she has worn the others down as well.


----------

